# MichCal #2 Shay Goes Naked



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

I never liked the MichCal #2 cab very much, even considered selling it and getting an open cab Shay. Instead I removed the cab and installed a Mogul roof with a "U" bracket that attaches to the boiler. I also installed Poplar decking. Years ago I got rid of the oil bunker and installed an Ida stack.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
Very nice conversion. I like it a lot.
What did you use for the fence to keep the wood in place?


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Interesting changes, Dave. It's funny how different folk's tastes can be - I'm just the opposite: I don't care for the open cab and was happy to recently find a closed cab M-C #2 and I'm definitely keeping the oil bunker and straight stack. 

I have a copy of "Pino Grande - Logging Railroads of the Michagan-California Lumber Co." by R. S. Polkinghorn. There is a picture in there of #2 with a cab it had before the one used on the Accucraft model. Now _that _was an unattractive cab! (But not as bad as the shop-built one on their Porter - downright ugly.)


Jim


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you Dave, like the open cab a LOT better, someone should do that to the 3 cylinder also, I really don't care for it's looks at all.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the double post, site seems real slow today. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Great job Dave,
I have always loved how you think out of the box.

Kurt


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
to make my open cab Shay really open cab, I made a new fuel tank and moved it to the back. I also build a smaller lubricator. Now the cab is less cluttered and truly "open". 
Regards


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Love the look! It may inspire me to do mine. 

And just think, I can tell my wife I need a mogul roof, buy a mogul, and then explain the packaging... 

Garrett


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl,

The fence is K&S sheet that is cut into 2.5mm strips and soft soldered together. It was a royal pain but worth it in the end.



Here's a picture before the wood decking.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Dave 
what thickness is the poplar that you used? 
Did you mill it yourself or buy it in the strips? 
Thanks 
matt


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

And what did you put under the wood decking? I've been toying with the idea of installing wood decking, but was concerned it might be to fragile unless I made it way to thick or put something under it.


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt and Mark, 

The decking planks are .375" X .070". These were scrap pieces left over from making a 1:24 circus train. I cut 1X6 poplar boards from Home Depot on a table saw with an 80 tooth blade. On the naked Shay I stained the poplar with a dark mahogony stain and sealed it with boiled linseed oil. The decking has no support under it except for where it is bolted to the cross members with 2-56 brass bolts. The steps on the sides are a little weak where they bolt to the decking.


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Dave! Wood decking has been on my to do list for some time. Might have to cut some wood this weekend...


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
I couldn't help myself. Like you, I did not like the oil tank and had planned on somehow converting to a coal bunker. But when I saw your wood burner, I had to have one. I finished the conversion in about 4 hours including painting. 

It turns out that I had a left over fence from a Roundhouse William tender kit and cut it and resoldered it to size. I raised the water filler tube and cap to be level with the top of the fence. I decided to keep the rear light on mine since it was already wired to work in reverse. I had to fabricate a brass stand and mount for it. I have yet to locate a wood burning balloon stack, but am hot on the trail. That's next. I may keep the wooden cab I have and not go bare, but I haven't decided on that yet. So far, I like it as it is except for the stack.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

For a wood-burning balloon stack how about making one from a brass doorknob?. It may be hard to claim absolute adherence to a prototype, but on the other hand there were dozens of patented stacks available way back when. Then, too, the company's own shop might have made something from materials on hand. 

Steve


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

My brass door knobs are a bit too big. Who knows, maybe there is a cabinet knob out there that's waiting to become a stack.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl - Accucraft had a bunch of Radley-Hunter stacks made up to replace the faulty ones on the NCNG 4-4-0's. You might give Cliff a call... maybe they'll sell you one.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Thanks. Cliff was able to find a diamond stack for me. I've ordered it already.


----------

